# next snapshot release?



## DemoDoG (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone knows when next snapshot will be released on ftp? It has been none since 5 december. i like to install new computers from them, not having to get all the src updated.

Or is there a 8.0-beta coming up soon?


----------



## ale (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm waiting the snapshot too!

http://www.freebsd.org/releng/index.html#schedule


----------



## danger@ (Feb 11, 2009)

8.0-beta should be around in the summer time...


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 11, 2009)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> Anyone knows when next snapshot will be released on ftp? It has been none since 5 december. i like to install new computers from them, not having to get all the src updated.



Roll your own:
cd /usr/src/release
read the Makefile

Be advised that CHROOTDIR is assumed to be empty, and will be made empty if it's not.


----------



## danger@ (Feb 11, 2009)

I have just been told that the snapshots were broken for some time now. Thankfully, Ken Smith has fixed them and the February builds are currently in progress.

Please check later this week...


----------



## ale (Feb 11, 2009)

Great!


----------



## DemoDoG (Feb 12, 2009)

great news! thanx alot


----------



## DemoDoG (Feb 19, 2009)

still waiting... arghhh )


----------



## Djn (Feb 19, 2009)

Alternatively, you can build it yourself. Just use csup to grab CURRENT, read /usr/src/UPDATING, and buildworld/buildkernel/installkernel/reboot/installworld. It's not overly complicated, and kind of fun to have done (at least once).

There's a handbook page here. The recommendations there are all good ideas, but for a "I just want to test new stuff, if it breaks then that's not a problem" kind of use it's perhaps a touch overengineered. Oh, and use csup, not cvsup: It's in the base system.


----------



## DemoDoG (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes I know, in fact I have done csup before. ItÂ´s just that I am going to format the computer and start over so I thought I just wait for the new snapshot so I dont have to do the csup, I guess IÂ´m lazy


----------



## ale (Mar 1, 2009)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200902

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah finally!! Although I canÂ´t get the files yet but it seems to be on its way


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 2, 2009)

dunno why the /200902 folder exists in the Swedish ftp mirror but not on the original one


----------



## ale (Mar 2, 2009)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> dunno why the /200902 folder exists in the Swedish ftp mirror but not on the original one


/200902 maybe doesn't, but /pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200902 does, in 
ftp.freebsd.org.
Maybe it's the contrary: this morning I've checked many europeans mirrors for 200902 but in vain.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, finally itÂ´s there:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200902/


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 5, 2009)

Just my luck. When the 200902 snapshot finally arrived and I have installed it on my usb stick it seems that there is a bug with the new usb2 stack that makes it non-bootable from usb. Have seen the problem on the currentlists but no workaround. So unless someone have an idea itÂ´s back to old 200812 snappy again :-(


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 17, 2009)

It seems that the snapshots has been taken away from ftp sites again.


----------



## ale (Mar 17, 2009)

I can still see it, and with the old date, e.g.:
	
	



```
8.0-CURRENT-200902-i386-disc1.iso  449868 KB 02/26/09 17:02:00
```


----------

